# I have a 4ft vivarium to fill- with what?



## Carris (May 4, 2015)

I have a spare 4ft viv and I'm wondering what to fill it with. I would prefer to get a snake as I LOVE :flrt: snakes and it'd give me more time to spend with the lizards I currently have. I'd prefer not to buy another UV.

I've got experience with larger nippy snakes (my coastal carpet!) and snakes with specific requirements like BRB's. I really like blood pythons but I want to know what sort of things are out there at the moment. 
Please don't suggest beginner snakes like royals, corns & milks, thanks! : victory:


----------



## morbid snails (Apr 22, 2015)

Personally I'd go with a Bull Snake , I love the things.


----------



## Triumph Rider (Jan 13, 2015)

Agreed bull snakes are fun, I own a Northern Pine Snake and she is a load of fun, definitely a species of snake that for some reason you still don't see around very often, that I 100% recommend. happy snake searching


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Get something you are interested in and not just something that you can 'fill' a vivarium with. If I ever have a spare vivarium, and I do( lots at the moment ), I wait until I can find something I want. The best way to find out what is out there is to look around classifieds and shop/breeders' websites/facebook pages. If you can't find anything suitable either get a new vivarium for something that you really want or wait. 

I also feel everything should have the benefits of UV, but that's for an other thread on an other day.



Gavin.


----------



## Xenomorph14 (May 8, 2015)

i suggest a rough green snake as they dont often exeed 4 feet they are beautiful and are great snakes


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

Carris said:


> Please don't suggest beginner snakes like royals, corns & milks, thanks! : victory:


It does annoy me when these are called beginner snakes. Iv been keeping snakes 26 years yet iv still got royals and corns. Just becouse a snakes gentle and easy to keep why does that condem it to a life of being passed around new to the hobby owners? Royals are with out a doubt my favorite breed of snake,and the nicest personality snake iv ever owned is a ghost stripe corn snake, she's always happy to be held and as friendly as a dog or cat, why does that make it a beginner snake. I think the problem is snakes that don't try taking the occasional chomp out of you just don't have the cool factor. Yes iv got the big scary snakes who I have to tread carefully around but I'd never be without my royals or corns.


----------



## kbonnington (Mar 15, 2015)

I would personally go with a rainbow boa awsome looking snakes. Got to agree with the guy bout UV although with snakes I would just get a LED they all benifit from a day night cycle.


----------



## kieron373 (Oct 23, 2014)

dwarf boas ?


----------



## solarice (Mar 12, 2013)

Triumph Rider said:


> Agreed bull snakes are fun, I own a Northern Pine Snake and she is a load of fun, definitely a species of snake that for some reason you still don't see around very often, that I 100% recommend. happy snake searching


Also agree, probably because they are "common" only time i've seen them in a pet shop was when i bought mine.

Been bitten once (if you could call it a bite and it was my fault as i knew what she was up to) by my gopher snake in the whole 18 years i've owned her. Can't fault them.

But as i suppose they'd fall into your beginner category...


----------



## JayJay93 (May 15, 2015)

get an albino boa, they are such beautiful snakes


----------



## Dentts (Mar 6, 2015)

Japanese Rat snake lovely mottled green get to a nice size. I just picked my guy up today and he is lurvly:flrt:


----------



## kbonnington (Mar 15, 2015)

if you werent looking for something to hold you could fill it with dart frogs, some anole lizards that would look awsome. quite a project though needs some planing.


----------



## Carris (May 4, 2015)

I didn't want them suggested because I already have them. And I agree, I wouldn't be without them. I called them beginner snakes because they are what many people get as their first pet.


----------

